# wheres the best music site



## pickleman (Oct 31, 2008)

i have lime wire its ok for most things. but does some one know of a good site where u pay like a dime per song, or just a good music site that is free or cheep. i used to use allof mp3.com but they stopped working but it was sweet it was a dime a song and everything was organized, and just as good as itunes store it was a russian site


----------



## TheFaux (Oct 31, 2008)

Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's largest BitTorrent tracker


----------



## dannyking (Nov 1, 2008)

as a producer i do not condone illegal downloading of music. movies etc are ok though...
http://www.beatport.com


----------



## TheFaux (Nov 1, 2008)

dannyking said:


> as a producer i do not condone illegal downloading of music. movies etc are ok though...
> http://www.beatport.com


As an individual, I do not give a rat's ass what you download. Who says it has to be illegal anyway? A lot of bands release their own music through P2P for free.


----------



## TheFaux (Nov 1, 2008)

I also recommend PeerGuardian 2 for P2P "privacy". 

Phoenix Labs PeerGuardian 2


----------



## pickleman (Nov 1, 2008)

whats p2p?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 2, 2008)

dannyking said:


> as a producer i do not condone illegal downloading of music. movies etc are ok though...
> http://www.beatport.com


as a director i do not condone illegal downloading of movies. music etc are ok though...
Tagoo.ru - ????? ????????? ???????: ????? ?????? ? ?????


----------



## dannyking (Nov 3, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> as a director i do not condone illegal downloading of movies. music etc are ok though...
> Tagoo.ru - ????? ????????? ???????: ????? ?????? ? ?????



lol plus rep+


----------



## jats (Nov 7, 2008)

There is a site called "soulseek" you can access it throu the wikkipedia page or just google it...it is the most awesome music sharing site out there.. if you run a Mac then you want "solarseek" ...enjoy


----------



## natmoon (Nov 8, 2008)

Go to SoundClick - Free MP3 music download and much, much more. for plenty of free music from unsigned artists.
You'll need to create a totally free listener account,no personal info required.
Many of them make really great tunes and 90% of them are totally free to download and nearly all of them allow free streaming,you can search for any kind of music that you like


----------



## hyphyjoose (Nov 8, 2008)

dannyking said:


> lol plus rep+


i heard your song on youtube, that 10 min remix..it was trippy as fuck, i was stoned listening to it, it reminded me of mellow cosmic goa trance, i kept imagining the big bang and solar flares and jupitar storms listening to it..rofl it had me wide awake but i was dreaming some crazy shit


----------



## piffery (Nov 8, 2008)

Torrents are the best, you can download full albums and they will usually contain album artwork. I suggest using Transmission as you BitTorrent client, thats if your using a mac. If using a pc i would try uTorrent.


----------



## 420kush (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah torrents are the best way to go but if you just want to listen to music for free imeem.com is a really good site


----------

